# Your favourite course?



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

As it says on the can, what's your favourite course?

The advent of Google Earth, and the interweb makes seeing your favourite playgrounds easier to see for your fellow golfers from afar.

My favourite course? That's a tough one. I thoroughly enjoyed my visit to St Andrews but.. Mmm, this is a tough question.

It would have to be Carnoustie. What a quality course but what a beast of a finish!


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I played St Andrews several years ago. Fife Scotland, right? Played it twice in 3 days. Very nice, and dignified it was. Kicked my back, with scores of 90, and 89 as I recall. This when I was playing pretty good golf. At least the weather was decent. The wind was not blowing the rain side ways....:laugh:

My favorite is Pebble Beach, followed closely by Bandon Dunes. Bandon is some what like your links courses. Toughest I have played is also a toss up between Spy Glass, and Wolf Creek. That would be the Wolf Creek in Mesquite Nevada Wolf Creek Golf Resort - Mesquite - Las Vegas, Nevada Courses

Spyglass, like Pebble is a PGA tour stop. In my book, Spyglass is the tougher of the two. :thumbsup:


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I could never choose. I've played some great courses, but I tend to think about a golf course from the standpoint of the old question, "If you could only play one course the rest of your life, what would it be?"

I would have to say Anderson Creek, a David Love III design near Pinehurst. Without going into all the reasons why, beauty, fairness, options, condition, price, customer service... It simply appealed to me that way, that I would never become unhappy playing it if it was the only course I ever saw again.


----------



## Redwing (Sep 5, 2010)

*I Can Choose*

Favorite course is Arcadia Bluffs in Michigan....difficult, expensive ($185 green fees), exquisitely maintained, links style. And it's only 2 hours away.


----------



## Hogan (Jan 23, 2007)

Not sure about a favorite course, but have played a number of fantastic tracks that would be characterized as favorite experiences:
The Ocean Course (Kiawah Island)
Sand Hills (Mullen, Nebraska)
Yale (New Haven, CT)
Baltasrol (Springfield, NJ)
Bethpage Black (Long Island)
Quaker Ridge (Scarsdale, N.Y.)
Pinhurst (#'s 2, 4 & 7) (North Carolina)
Caledonia, True Blue, Heritage (Pawley's Island, SC)
Dubsdread (Chicago)
Laurel Valley (PA)


----------



## Hacker AL (Sep 24, 2011)

Whistling Straits in Wisconsin. Right in my back yard. $180 for the links and $350 for the Straits.Steep price but what an awesome venue....


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Al... If your game improves, can we change your screen name to Sandbagger Al?  Then it improves some more and you'll be Pro Al...

My cousin in Louisville has had the opportunity to play Whistling Straits and next to Bandon Dunes, thought it was one of the most incredible courses he ever saw, and believe me, he's been around.


----------



## Hacker AL (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome,looking forward to the name changes lol.Actually playing the Irish course next Saturday.Being so far north i am priveledged to have such beautiful courses in my area. I will try and post a few photos.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I wish I could find a book on the subject of how to take good golf course pictures. I've taken my good cameras on the course, but nothing comes out decently. It just looks like a reinforcement for the people who call golf "cow pasture pool"...


----------



## golfjunk (Aug 4, 2010)

Turnberry in Scotland and Royal County Down in Northern Ireland are my favourites.

Great links courses!!!


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

My favorite is probably one nobody outside of Colorado has much heard of, but I've never been a course bagger anyway. I love playing Pole Creek in Tabernash, Colorado. 27 holes in 3 distinct 9's, great layout, fun and challenging at the same time, but still very playable. It won't usually leave you mumbling to yourself as you leave the 18th green. Instead you will probably be smiling and wondering when you can find the opportunity to go back again. 

Great mountain vistas and interesting and fun holes on all 3 9's, it's a fantastic Colorado mountain course. Some photos from one of my rounds last year:


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Rick: I don't think you even have to play it to have a smile. Beautiful!:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Rick: I echo BT's comment. Stunning.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

I think I'm going to play there again Tuesday for the final time this year. They close at the end of September to prepare the course for another harsh mountain winter.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

There should be an oxygen mask on the sign that says it's the highest point on the course.


----------

